# Amorphophallus konjac in bloom



## Mikefallen13 (Apr 22, 2016)

Hey guys!
Just wanted to share this since it finally opened after slowly growing for about a month. The inflorescence was 26" tall when fully open, beating last years flower by almost 2 inches. Though amazing, I definitely don't recommend this plant for anyone with a weak stomach because it filled the whole room with the smell of rotting flesh. Nevertheless, it's a very cool plant that I really enjoy growing.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 22, 2016)

How'd you get yours to bloom? Mine won't.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Apr 22, 2016)

Those are really awesome plants. And yeah I agree, the flowers are stinky but that's what's so fascinating about them.


----------



## Mikefallen13 (Apr 22, 2016)

@Linus_Cello: To be completely honest, nothing. I grow it outside all summer then when the leaf fades (usually late summer) I bring it inside and put it in the basement. I don't water until I see the start of the inflorescence break the surface, usually in February or March, and it is brought upstairs and put in a south facing window. I repot every year after the flower fades with normal potting soil. 

I'm not too sure what actually triggers flowering, but mine has been consistently on this 'schedule' for the last three years. Hope that helps!

@mrhappyrotter: thanks!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 22, 2016)

Impressive.


----------



## abax (Apr 22, 2016)

These oddities are so interesting, but the smell in a greenhouse is just too much for me. I do appreciate the
photo (which doesn't smell).


----------



## NYEric (Apr 23, 2016)

Crazy club!


----------



## orchidman77 (Apr 23, 2016)

I just saw the giant one (can't remember the species name) when I was visiting a greenhouse in Charlotte - this genus is cool! Thanks for posting!

David


----------



## Bjorn (Apr 23, 2016)

I have them popping up in my greenhouse, kindof ambush.:evil: sudenly the smell is there, and hidden behond something, yes there it is
Luckily the putrid stench lasts only a few days:rollhappy: in pots, I have no success, only produces bulbs the size of a childs head.:sob:


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 23, 2016)

orchidman77 said:


> I just saw the giant one (can't remember the species name) when I was visiting a greenhouse in Charlotte - this genus is cool! Thanks for posting!
> 
> David



A. titans


----------



## Heather (Apr 24, 2016)

Neat-O! 

Does anyone else watch Scorpion on TV? The opening scene last week was of the main character, Walter, taking his date (who already thinks he is nuts) to see the opening of an A. titans. It was kind of awesome.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Apr 25, 2016)

Heather said:


> Neat-O!
> 
> Does anyone else watch Scorpion on TV? The opening scene last week was of the main character, Walter, taking his date (who already thinks he is nuts) to see the opening of an A. titans. It was kind of awesome.



That's a great idea for a date. Need to weed out anyone who can't enjoy that.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 25, 2016)

Is this a miniature version of the famous penis plant??

I don't see any link to penus. Maybe people like to imagine too much. lol
These definitely look odd and smell horrible.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 25, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Is this a miniature version of the famous penis plant??
> 
> I don't see any link to penus. Maybe people like to imagine too much. lol
> These definitely look odd and smell horrible.



The unopened spathe and new growths are ... phallic


----------

